# sleep stripping?



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

This is a little too embarrassing to talk about, but I really want to know if anyone else has this.

Since I was around 8, I started taking my pants+boxers off in sleep. It came and went irregularly, but since my SA got worse I've been doing this all the time. I still live with my family so I make sure to lock the door in case someone tries to come into my room when I'm sleeping. I can't do this forever though. And it's frigging annoying/embarrassing!


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Actually, a month a or two ago I woke up to find that my pajama pants were off, and it had never happened before. Thankfully it hasn't happened since, but it was weird.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh dear. :/ i'm sorry. Are you taking any medication or something, maybe that's what's causing it. I looked up sleep stripping on the net, some people have said that they do it too but people ain't sure why they do it or thats it's impossible to sleep strip
Maybe you could see a doctor over it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mine is just limited to blankets. They mysteriously move in the night.

Are you subconsciously warm? Maybe it's a dream thing.


----------



## Arfmoo (Mar 3, 2010)

Hm, I never thought of this as a strange thing, I do it all the time. I always just assume I got hot in my sleep or something. Though I have trouble sleeping and sleep walk from time to time, so maybe it is different.
Perhaps try sleeping with less/lighter clothing or blankets to see if it's a temperature thing?


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I use to roll out of bed and wake up on the floor. It was quite scary considering my bed is a few feet from the ground and I wouldn't even feel a thing. 

I would also end up sleeping in the opposite position too.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Did you ever see 'Paranormal Activity'....


----------



## memoria (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah sometimes my shorts come off, but that is because I am hot (in summer time).


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

I can't fathom why anybody would choose to sleep while wearing any sort of pants.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

This is like me and bed sheets, Make it one day, next day its on the floor. lol


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

No Surprises said:


> I can't fathom why anybody would choose to sleep while wearing any sort of pants.


Isn't it obvious I was referring to sleepwear?


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

What's the big deal? I sleep butt naked. It's comfy, natural and I feel free!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I sometimes take my clothes off. I don't think it happens while I'm asleep. I think that I wake up and do it and just don't remember. Like when I see that my heater/fan is turned off or that I sent a text at a certain time...I didn't do it while sleeping...I don't think, haha. I've never taken _everything _off, though.
I don't think there's anything wrong with doing it. Good idea to lock your door though. My door only locks from the outside...so I can't do that. :b


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

low said:


> What's the big deal? I sleep butt naked. It's comfy, natural and I feel free!


:lol

:sus

:lol


----------

